# [OT] helfen

## Realmaker

hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit linux bzw gentoo zu unterstützen, wenn ja wie? ich hätte da an sachen gedacht wie testen neuer treiber, kernelversionen u.ä.

MfG

----------

## ruth

moin,

na klar...

sage nur 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86"

viel spass  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## sirro

Du kannst auch eigene Ebuilds schreiben und sie der Community zukommen lassen. [1] [2]

Wie erwähnt kannst du unstable-Pakete testen und evtl. Bug-Reports schreiben.

Tools und Skripte sind mit Sicherheit auch willkommen.

[1] http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/gentoo-howto/

[2] http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/ebuild-submit/

----------

## Realmaker

gibt es auch eine liste der zu testenden pakete?

----------

## dertobi123

BTW: Du kannst auch Dokumentationen übersetzen, ist zwar lange nicht so cool wie das Patchen von Kernelsourcen; aber muss auch gemacht werden.

----------

## Realmaker

deswegen die neue signatur?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Nein, es geht um die "offizielle" Doku. Siehe gentoo.de, Infos für neue Übersetzer.

----------

## Realmaker

ne ich teste lieber. und ich glaub ich fang mit kde 3.2 an   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Du solltest dir überlegen, was du gut kannst. 

Wenn du das weisst, solltest du dir überlegen, was davon dir auch noch Spaß macht. Dann überlegst du dir, ob das für Gentoo einen Nutzen hat.

Wenn du sagst, du möchtest KDE testen, wäre es zum Beispiel eine Idee im Bugzilla nach offen KDE Bugs zu suchen, und zu schauen, ob du was davon fixen kannst.

----------

## Realmaker

mir würde es gefallen maskierte ebuilds zu testen und den leuten, die die geschreiben haben zu sagen, ob es stabil läuft und ob das emergen geklappt hat.

----------

## dertobi123

Das ist gut gemeint, aber x86 Rechner haben die allermeisten Devs selber. Wenn du Zugriff auf "exotischere" Architekturen, wie z.B. (PPC) , AMD64, IA64, Sparc hast, sähe das evtl. schon anders aus.

----------

## Realmaker

ne hab ich nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du denn schonmal versucht selber ein ebuild zu schreiben?

----------

## Realmaker

ne, aber ich kann ja mal gucken ob mir das gefällt. wofür könnte ich denn eins schreiben?

----------

## dertobi123

Es gibt einen Spruch "Ein Dev fragt nicht was er tun kann, er macht es."  :Wink: 

Du machst es einem nicht leicht; was man dir anbietet möchtest du nicht, was du kannst und magst weisst du nicht. Ich finde es zwar gut und toll, dass du dich einbringen möchtest, aber du solltest dir mal ausführlich ein paar Gedanken machen, wo es aus deiner Sicht sinnvoll wäre, dich einzubringen.

----------

## chris4linux

Doku ist immer brauchbar  :Wink: 

wenn du dich in der C/C++ welt und bei anderen sprachen bewegen kannst dann mach dich an bugzilla und fix ein wenig, die developer werden dir danken und die community auch.

es gab /gibt auch ne aktion die heißt "adopt a geek" da kannst du denen entwicklern kaffee und hardware schicken, die danken dir auch.

jedenfalls solltest du, wenn du helfen willst, dir einen schwerpunkt suchst, wo du auch selbst noch was lernen kannst...

- Chris

----------

## Realmaker

irgendwie kommt mir die frage doof vor aber:

ich hab mir das kde-cvs runtergeladen, aber will das wieder sauber deinstallieren. da reicht es nicht wenn ich einfach /usr/kde/cvs lösche, nech? wie krieg ich das sauber weg?

----------

## dertobi123

emerge -C kde-5 und das fuer alle von kde-cvs installierten Pakete.

----------

